# snows into canada decoys



## bchunter (Jan 29, 2004)

Has anyone ever had any luck getting snows to land in there canada decoys?
We don't get any snows here and i'm thinking on going to alberta snow hunting next season.I got 200 mixed shells and fullbody canada decoys and was just wondering.If i scouted snows and set canada decoys in the field where the snows will they decoy or land somewere else in the field.
I don't really want to invest any$$$$ in a bunch of snow goose decoys that i'm only going to use once.And i hate pass shooting or jump shooting if i can't get them to decoy i dont want to hunt them.any 1 got any tips?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It depends if the snows are feeding with the Canadas or not. I'd hate to have ya drive all the way out there to find out the hard way though. If money is an issue, get a couple hundred texas rags and some wooden dowels. It'll take some time but won't break your bank.


----------



## bchunter (Jan 29, 2004)

thanks chris. Do texas rag realy work i've talked to people from here that have used them and they said those f#$kin thinks dont work worth a s#$t.
1 guy i know tryied them and his words where (i didn't think it was possible to spook 10'000 geese but those things did)would u trust em enough to go on a trip with just them. :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We used Texas rags only the past year in Sask.Put out a couple hundred.With an e-caller they swarmed all over us.

A lot depends on this year's hatch.Lots of young again and rags would work.

Get a couple hundred and an e-caller with a good tape.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

They aren't very durable, and they do have some negatives, but again you said price is a big issue so what other choice do you have? The only other way to have a couple hundred snow goose decoys for next to nothing is to make your own...than you're really dealing with some uncertainties.

If you're going to spend a lot of money on a hunting trip, and you want to decoy birds in close, than I wouldn't bank it on canada decoys alone.

Snow goose hunting is an expensive sport, no doubt about it.


----------



## bchunter (Jan 29, 2004)

ALLRIGHT now u guys have gone and done it looks like i'm gettin devorced now when she finds out i'm going to take up snow goose chasin on a yearly bassis and need to in vest in a few hundered snows on top of the 3 dozen more bigfeet i need to get just cuz this year i might be the one haggin on the wall. whats a good mix shells and wind socks are ecallers leagle in alberta :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't know about Alberta...e-callers are legal in Man. and Sask as long as you only put out WHITE decoys...no blacks including blues.

This is a Federal law up there,but you would have to check with Alberta.They could if they wanted to.

We have used mainly rags and are changing to Northwinds.We don't use shells anymore.

Do you have buddies who will hunt with you?If so,then start buying windsocks...with some rags just to make your spread larger.Put the rags on the upwind side.


----------



## bchunter (Jan 29, 2004)

I might be going by myself . whats the minimum amout of decoy's do you think i could use and still get geese to decoy.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Early in the season?In Alberta....probably 300 with an e-caller.

The best shooting for us was the first 1/2 hour and on cloudy days.

The Ross geese pretty much committed suicide.Alberta has plenty of those early in the season.


----------



## bchunter (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks ken.what do you think would be the best week to go early?I havent even looked into it yet I don't even now when the season opens.
I was thinking of going to the stetler area or grand prairie I haven really desided yet.This will be my first trip to alberta so any tips would be handy.
thanks for the info. :wink:


----------



## Black Lab (Jan 10, 2004)

For Ken W

Up here in Canada, waterfowls are under Federal regulations. Provinces and territories have nothing to say or to do about waterfowl hunting. If you hunt snows, you have do use white decoys only and e-caller is authorized. The use of Canada's decoys is not allowed. 
On the other hand for black foot hunting, you can use snows mixed with honkers deckies but e-caller is not permit.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

You dont have to use e-callers. I know that as a fact.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

> GanderGrinder may think he knows every thing but he is just from SODAVILLE!!LOL


I have never heard a more true statement....


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Blacklab...I know it is a federal law...but the provinces don't have to allow them if they don't want to do they?

bchunter...I have never been to Alberta...as far as when to go I think it would depend on where in the province those places are.I know the area around Provost is good the last week of Sept.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I have also heard the Provost area is where Darrell Wise and Sean Mann have set up shop, and have most fields pinned down. Can't confirm this, but I have heard this on other forums.


----------

